# For sale 17 acre farm in Puerto Rico



## greenbeans (Jan 31, 2017)

For sale 17 acre farm in Puerto Rico

The farm I am selling is on you tube at https://youtu.be/hkT7qzVPa0s its a totally private 17 acres in the mountains 10 miles above Mayaguez, on Carreterra 106.

The farm has a 2 Br cabin on it and a nice storage shed, all utilities, with mature avocado trees, oranges, plantains, papayas, bananas, beautiful mature flowers. It was a working coffee farm which could be revived.

The small cabin has electricity (new pole) county water, (a large concrete water tank for emergency water storage) and a new septic tank. 

I'm selling because we are moving into a bigger house for my elderly mother to come live here in beautiful, warm Puerto Rico

asking a very negotiable 130K

email at [email protected]
or call my wife at 571-230-8267 (Mery)


----------



## Jeff Bulger (8 mo ago)

Is this still for sale???


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Have your tried the email in the post?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I would hope that property has sold as this post is from *2017!*


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think the second poster is listening.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Danaus29 said:


> I don't think the second poster is listening.


Me either.

@Wolf mom, I was wondering what was left of the farm after the hurricane.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

By now the price may have dropped.


----------

